# Where to promote baby clothes?



## onesielane (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm hoping to hear from those of you who sell baby clothes....any tips on where to promote?

I currently have my own site, a myspace, an etsy store and I'm contemplating going to eBay as well....any thoughts?


----------



## highstyleinc (Apr 4, 2007)

Very nice. I love the simplicity in the designs. I wouldn't do ebay with your products, I think it would cheapen it. Have you tried any trade shows yet?


----------



## lifestar (Mar 18, 2007)

Hi Jill,

Your designs are lovely- tradeshows that cater to buyers of infant / toddler items would be first. Are you using online ads to promote both the retail and the wholesale side of your business? Adding wholesale information via a link on your website and using online advertising to promote the wholesale side of your business to retailers is most important.

Again- your designs are classy and beautiful!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

onesielane said:


> I'm hoping to hear from those of you who sell baby clothes....any tips on where to promote?
> 
> I currently have my own site, a myspace, an etsy store and I'm contemplating going to eBay as well....any thoughts?


 I placed this on your other post as well.
Do not advertise your product and draw attention to your website as onesie as Gerber will come after you. I know a lot of people use it but it is registered trademark of Gerber. I placed a link below. I believe they have come after one member here already. Lou










*Gerber* Childrenswear, Inc.
*Gerber* offers everyday essentials from *Onesies*® one piece underwear to shirts, gowns, bibs, burp cloths, Sleep ‘n play, sheets and blankets


----------



## highstyleinc (Apr 4, 2007)

badalou said:


> I placed this on your other post as well.
> Do not advertise your product and draw attention to your website as onesie as Gerber will come after you. I know a lot of people use it but it is registered trademark of Gerber. I placed a link below. I believe they have come after one member here already. Lou


Wow, can't believe I missed that- Lou is 100% right, you need to change that ASAP!

It's a common mistake that almost a of my customers have made. You can just change it to one piece or something.


----------



## acanvas (Sep 27, 2007)

get on myspace, find the retailers who sell diy lines, sell thru them on consignment, do trade shows. Also, your using and promoting sweatshop free ethics, try advertising with this in your ads in places like, bust magazine, mother earth news, enlightenment journal, join co-op american and put ads on the pages (and you'll be listed on their site and in next years mail out directory). All items sold need to have your web site on them for repeat business.
Good luck, your work is beautiful!


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Yep Lou is right, I am the one gerber came after. I use one piece bodysuit or creeper. I got a cease and desist from gerber when I was using the term onesie  Here is a link from the thread I posted when that happened to me, there is a copy of their letter on the thread http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tf-lounge/t24359.html


----------



## GRFXARMY (Apr 23, 2007)

in my town and nearby towns there are specialty baby shops, check your yellowpages to see if there are any in your area


----------



## onesielane (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments everyone...I truly appreciate it.

Lou, I've changed the site to say "one pieces"....I'd prefer not to get a nasty letter from Gerber...thanks for the heads up!


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

prolly a good idea Oliver to have changed that.. I remember when sunny got her letter.. It can be upsetting to be threated with legal action ..

It amazes me tho that other manufacturers call their products onsies 
here is an example..
https://rs990.alphashirt.com/cgi-bin/online/webshr/prod-detail.w?sr=KA150


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

onesielane said:


> Thanks for all the comments everyone...I truly appreciate it.
> 
> Lou, I've changed the site to say "one pieces"....I'd prefer not to get a nasty letter from Gerber...thanks for the heads up!


Good move...


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

What bothers me about that is that they could trademark a word that has become as common as the word "t-shirt" itself. I assume they had registered it before it became commonplace. If a company tried to register that same word now (assuming Gerber never had) I doubt it would pass. They would most likely cite that it is too common and toss it out.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

karlking85 said:


> What bothers me about that is that they could trademark a word that has become as common as the word "t-shirt" itself. I assume they had registered it before it became commonplace. If a company tried to register that same word now (assuming Gerber never had) I doubt it would pass. They would most likely cite that it is too common and toss it out.


well if you are the originator of the product and the word then it is yours. Like my product name. I have it trademarked. There are a lot of cars on the road and they are called cars. if you built one and called it a ford you would have a problem. If you use a one piece baby outfit and called it a onesie you have the same problem. Eventually names do become public but like I said, eventually.


----------



## jh41 (Dec 2, 2007)

I think most of us should strive to become an Evoked Set. It was only last year when I heard the official medical term for band-aid.... (one of the nurses asked for an adhesive bandages and I was utterly confused, LMAO) That said, I still only call them band aids (free advertising for johnson & johnson) and almost exclusively buy the Band Aid brand for no real reason.

Although I dont associate "onesies" with gerber's products, I still think they have the right to protect the name. I'm glad you guys mentioned this particular trademark, I had no idea myself.

-jh


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Yep I had no idea either until I recieved the cease and desist  That is what is great about this forum is that others relay their experiences with others and it really helps to be saved the problems in the long run.


----------



## mamabloom (Jun 16, 2007)

In England i doubt if anyone would know what a onesize is, we call them baby grows 

I suppose it's where you are looking at it from.


----------

